# Teething symptoms in a 9 week old?



## cowhatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi there


Being new to this, everything is a complete journey of discovery, so forgive this question if it appears ludicrous...


Is it possible that my nearly 9 week old daughter could be showing signs of teething?  She's had a bit of an upset stomach for a week now though seems generally well. Nothing too bad, with the exception of one day when she had one episode of diarrhoea, but there has been a change in her bowel movements being more regular, looser and sometimes more of it (sorry tmi).  She's also a bit grizzly, has started to drool quite a lot and on some feeds seems to struggle a little, spitting out the teat (though not all feeds) as though she has a sore mouth or throat?  I thought teething commenced around 6 months so suspect these issues may be unrelated, but any thoughts or comments would be gratefully received.  


Many thanks, CHG


----------

